# The Theraphosa Situation - Visual ID



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I’ve been meaning to do this thread for some time although up until to now I just couldn’t be bothered. As many will already know there are now three described species of _Theraphosa_ that are available within the hobby.

• _Theraphosa apophysis_ - Goliath Pinkfoot (Tinter, 1991) Venezuela
• _Theraphosa blondi_ - Goliath Bird eater (Latreille, 1804) French Guyana, Surinam
• _Theraphosa stirmi_ - Burgundy Goliath (Rudloff & Weinmann, 2010) Guyana

All three species grow to very large sizes of up to and sometimes over eleven inches in leg span. All three also come from North Eastern South America, locations including Venezuela, Guyana, Surinam & French Guyana. Before the recent classification of _Theraphosa stirmi_ many hobbyists believed that there were only two species of _Theraphosa_ within the hobby. Although many other’s actually believed otherwise.

For quite some time the species now known as _Theraphosa stirmi_ was often confused with the species _Theraphosa blondi_. The main reason for this confusion in a nutshell, the two species, unless you know what you’re looking for they look nearly identical (especially at adult size). To many people and hobbyists this doesn’t matter a great deal, both are nearly identical and also both make wonderful additions to a collection. Although if you’re looking to purchase a _Theraphosa_ you may find that _Theraphosa blondi_ hold a slightly higher price tag than that of the _Theraphosa apophysis_ & _Theraphosa stirmi_ due to availability. 

Also its worth mentioning if you are considering breeding _Theraphosa_, you should always make sure that you pair the correct species with one another. Otherwise you may find that if an egg sac is produced, the eggs within it will not make it to spiderling stage. The main reason for this thread is to hopefully show a few of you ways of telling the different species apart from each other.

Identification at spiderling to juvenile stages is by far the easiest way to tell all three species of _Theraphosa_ apart from one another, as each of the three have a different metatarsus and tarsus colour combinations. 



• _Theraphosa apophysis_ have a light pink to white hue on all eight metatarsi, tarsi & on the tips of the pedipalps. 








• _Theraphosa blondi_ don’t have any light pink to white hue on any metatarsi, tarsi or pedipalps. 








• _Theraphosa stirmi_ have the same light pink to white hue on the metatarsi & tarsi on leg pairs I & II. 










The visual identifications of the three at sub-adult to adult stages can be a lot trickier, although certainly not impossible. _Theraphosa stirmi_ as adults lack setae on their patella’s (knee’s) whereas the _Theraphosa blondi_ can be identified via having the presence of setae on the patella’s. Just to make things a little more confusing _Theraphosa apophysis_ look very much like _Theraphosa blondi_ at adult stage, both have the setae present on the patella’s although _Theraphosa apophysis_ have much longer metatarsi & tarsi compared to that of the _Theraphosa blondi_, also its worth mentioning that _Theraphosa blondi_ have much thicker and stockier femur’s. 


​








_Theraphosa apophysis_ picture by Chris Barker​








_Theraphosa blondi_ picture by Lisa Ashforth​








_Theraphosa stirmi_ picture by erm, me...
​ Hopefully this information has been a small insight into the differences of the three described _Theraphosa_ species, and some of the visual differences among the three species. Obviously there are other differences between these species such as differences in spermathecae, emboli, stridulating organs and so on. Although this is just a short insight and other such details are covered within the official paper by Jan Peter Rudloff & Dirk Weinmann. I would also like to thank Chris Barker & Lisa Ashforth for letting me use their photographs within this thread.

Also please excuse my rubbish drawings as it has been a while!!!


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*Great thread*

some good words of wisdom in this thread and a help to all those who are thinking of getting one of these they are all truly great tarantulas as i have 5 of each :2thumb:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice dude. I didn't know the difference between the 3 species...


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Gr8 thread Chris  cleared a few things for me  Sticky material ?????


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

mickoh said:


> some good words of wisdom in this thread and a help to all those who are thinking of getting one of these they are all truly great tarantulas as i have 5 of each :2thumb:


Cheers mate, they're awesome T's



GRB said:


> Nice dude. I didn't know the difference between the 3 species...


Haha, well apparently some people still dont.



Dr3d said:


> Gr8 thread Chris  cleared a few things for me  Sticky material ?????


No worries chief 

: victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

cool thread but you spelled my name wrong


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> Gr8 thread Chris  cleared a few things for me  Sticky material ?????


I agree about the sticky, very good thread. I didn't know the difference before this. Thanks for making it. : victory:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

I would push for a sticky as well, if not a permanent one at least a tempary one so everyone gets a chance to read it :2thumb:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll add it to the FAQ.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

GRB said:


> I'll add it to the FAQ.


Nice one : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> cool thread but you spelled my name wrong


Haha Grants on it, although I had to remind him to change the one under your photo. Thanks again.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

great guide sticky maybe?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Shandy said:


> great guide sticky maybe?


I think its already been added pal.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice one mate.:no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Stelios said:


> Nice one mate.:no1:


Cheers


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Saw you linking this in another thread, seems I missed this thread.

Good thread, informative and to the point. Nice one mate.


----------



## philfish66 (Dec 2, 2013)

helped me explain to my wife thanks 

phil


----------

